# Bernat Pop Yarn - WARNING!!



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

I've started knitting a scarf with this yarn and noticed there are color spots scattered throughout each color stripe. Some may think this is a flaw, others will think this is perfect, and others may be undecided. I thought I'd post pictures showing these "spots" to show everyone. Maybe this is why the yarn is calld "Pop"? ha But just fair warning to those who want to make something with this yarn.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the warning. I personally don't like the spots. I think they could have done a better job of dying the yarn.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Thank you, I don't like color spots.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I would be very disappointed if I saw that....Boo to that yarn. Try to contact Bernat.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know, that's not a look I would want either, on such a lovely scarf pattern...


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Your scarf is beautiful - such a great pattern. I don't have any of the yarn but looked it up on-line and I don't see the spots in either the yarn or their finished products showing the patterns to use. Would it be possible for you to take your knitting to where you bought the yarn and show them what is happening? Most of the speckled or dotted yarns have areas like that which are more uniformly spread throughout the yarn.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

nannee said:


> Thank you for letting us know, that's not a look I would want either, on such a lovely scarf pattern...


I'm torn. I've taken quite a bit of my time just to do this section. It's a 57 row pattern which needs to be done once and then repeated 5 more times! I hate to rip out all this hard work so I'll probably finish it and see how it looks wrapped around my neck. Maybe the spots won't be too noticeable then.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Your scarf is beautiful - such a great pattern. I don't have any of the yarn but looked it up on-line and I don't see the spots in either the yarn or their finished products showing the patterns to use. Would it be possible for you to take your knitting to where you bought the yarn and show them what is happening? Most of the speckled or dotted yarns have areas like that which are more uniformly spread throughout the yarn.


I'm also wondering if I just got a bad skein? or if all the skeins are like this? I know the Caron Cakes have speckles but they actually look like part of the coloring. This particular skein looks like "mistakes". Not quite sure what to make of it. Maybe I'll start a swatch on the other skein I bought (I always buy 2 of the same color/color scheme) to see if it's the same.

But then I'm thinking - if this is just a bad skein, how many more bad skeins are out there and how do you know you have a bad skein? What if you're almost done with a project and these spots show up at the end? That would be disappointing!


----------



## southgate (Sep 15, 2016)

Not crazy about the spots...reminds me of confetti...but I do love your scarf...the pattern, your colors, and your knitting! It's really beautiful.


----------



## Spicy151 (Jan 31, 2017)

If the spots are just from a few fibers and not the full width of yarn, maybe you could tease them out with a needle & just pull the foreign color off? I've actually done this with a sweater I purchased. It had a couple of white "spots" on a dark sweater, but I plucked them out & you would never know!
Clayton


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

southgate said:


> Not crazy about the spots...reminds me of confetti...but I do love your scarf...the pattern, your colors, and your knitting! It's really beautiful.


Thank you so much! I can't wait to see it completed, spots or no spots. It needs to be blocked to show the leaf pattern.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

carlacrn said:


> I'm also wondering if I just got a bad skein? or if all the skeins are like this? I know the Caron Cakes have speckles but they actually look like part of the coloring. This particular skein looks like "mistakes". Not quite sure what to make of it. Maybe I'll start a swatch on the other skein I bought (I always buy 2 of the same color/color scheme) to see if it's the same.
> 
> But then I'm thinking - if this is just a bad skein, how many more bad skeins are out there and how do you know you have a bad skein? What if you're almost done with a project and these spots show up at the end? That would be disappointing!


I do understand about not wanting to rip out all that work. All I can think of is 'dying' those areas with food coloring (you can get the recipe for how to do on-line) and do just a little bit of the colors you need - I think you need vinegar to set the dye - it's been a long time since I did that - and applying with a Q-tip. I've also used Sharpee Permanent Colored Markers when I had one tiny spot. We use gentle cleaners when we do our knitted items so both should be safe. I guess I think either the company should get a photo of what you are seeing in your knitting or the store that sold it to you so you can be reimbursed either with money or more yarn and they would know about the problem they have in their dying process. Good luck to you.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Here is a pic of the spots in my first color run. They seem to blend in. Personally I don't have an issue with it. I think it might be intentional.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Dear Nannee: A very fabulous pattern choice, and I'm thinking that folks won't notice the spots, only you'll know that they are there, (personally, I'd be disappointed, it looks like a bad newspaper run, fairly evenly spaced booboo's), I'd carry on if it was for myself - but if it is a gift -well you need to decide. I would forward the lovely photos to Bernat...I think you have a fair complaint...you never know what they'll say, and I doubt that your yarn is a one off. Lovely knitting though, and great colours!


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like a flaw in the dying of the yarn. I wouldn't put up with that. Take it back to where you bought the yarn. If online, then write to them


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I do understand about not wanting to rip out all that work. All I can think of is 'dying' those areas with food coloring (you can get the recipe for how to do on-line) and do just a little bit of the colors you need - I think you need vinegar to set the dye - it's been a long time since I did that - and applying with a Q-tip. I've also used Sharpee Permanent Colored Markers when I had one tiny spot. We use gentle cleaners when we do our knitted items so both should be safe. I guess I think either the company should get a photo of what you are seeing in your knitting or the store that sold it to you so you can be reimbursed either with money or more yarn and they would know about the problem they have in their dying process. Good luck to you.


 I was thinking about dying just the spots. Was actually watching some YouTube videos on yarn dying. We'll see. After I complete the scarf I'll see if there's a "pattern" to the spots or not and also try it on to see if they're that noticeable. But I will be writing Bernat for sure!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I know you have a lot of time and hard work invested in your scarf
You need to ask yourself if you will be happy with it and be able to wear it or gift it ? If not stop now and start over with a different yarn..
You do lovely work and want to be pleased with the completed item.
P.S. what is the name of this pattern, it looks familiar


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Even the Caron Cakes have orphan spots of color sometimes. It has been mentioned here when a stark white short strand is in the center of a dark color run. Some knitters were unhappy and ended up cutting and rejoining the yarn past the spot. Annoying really. I only saw one in my cakes and it was near the end of a row.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

nannee said:


> I know you have a lot of time and hard work invested in your scarf
> You need to ask yourself if you will be happy with it and be able to wear it or gift it ? If not stop now and start over with a different yarn..
> You do lovely work and want to be pleased with the completed item.
> P.S. what is the name of this pattern, it looks familiar


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tulip-drops-scarf


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you! That's perfect for spring :sm02:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I see that JoAnn's is having a yarn sale: http://www.joann.com/needle-arts/yarn/?utm_source=Joann&utm_medium=Email&utm_content=HTML&utm_campaign=20170209E3&utm_term=Anchor7&rId=20170209E3&jid=1469029442 This is the email I received in Missouri - it may be different in other areas.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Your work is lovely. I would definitely contact the shop and or Bernat.
The spots almost look like careless food stains.


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the warning, that seems to be happening more often with yarn companies, not just the "cheaper yarns".


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Poor quality control I'd say.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work. :sm24:


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I get a few specks of other colors in my yarns, not nearly as many as yours. I figured it was waste from other yarns that had been through the same machine during manufacturing. Some are just sort of sitting on the side of the yarn, but some are in the twist and when I work them out it leaves a loose spot that I twist with my fingers to make it look good again. If there were more of the spots in your yarn it might make sense, but the few, it looks like someone needs to clean up some machinery where the yarn is made.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

I do not think I would want those odd mismatched bits showing up in my work either. I would be afraid dyeing the spots once you've knitted the piece would be a lot of work and more likely end in disappointment if not disaster.


----------



## Julie1947 (Apr 15, 2014)

I sure would be doing more enquiries ,I would not be happy about it


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Very pretty pattern you're making but I wouldn't be happy with those spots. I think it probably is intentional hence the name Pop. Actually, I'd write them to see if it is what the Pop means. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you. Add me to the list of those that do not like the spots. They look like flaws in the yarn.


----------



## Dozdie (Feb 9, 2017)

I am using the Caron Cake but having the same issue and it doesn't seem to be stopping. I am just getting used to cables so I am very glad this isn't for someone special.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> Thanks for the warning. I personally don't like the spots. I think they could have done a better job of dying the yarn.


I'm with you! Looks like used yarn that's been stained by something! Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this! I would be very careful what I used this yarn for . . . maybe twiddle muffs, toys, etc. but nothing as beautiful as what you are working on. I would be wanting to pick the spots off. Thank you again!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> I'm torn. I've taken quite a bit of my time just to do this section. It's a 57 row pattern which needs to be done once and then repeated 5 more times! I hate to rip out all this hard work so I'll probably finish it and see how it looks wrapped around my neck. Maybe the spots won't be too noticeable then.


It is such a beautiful scarf and you've obviously put in a lot of work already. I would finish it, too. The spots may not be ideal, but will probably not be obvious when you're wearing it. As long as you're happy with it, who cares!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Debiknit said:


> Thanks for the warning. I personally don't like the spots. I think they could have done a better job of dying the yarn.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Thanks for the warning.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

First and foremost your knitting is so perfect! I'm not crazy about the "pops" but I am also very laid back about things like this. Plus Sharpies come in every color known to man! LOL I'd leave it and kick it up to chance that it happened here and won't happen again. If it does happen again, however, I'd research the yarn some more and contact the company.


----------



## Deanna Pisano (Aug 30, 2016)

Ohhh that would drive me crazy...lol


----------



## csknits (Jun 16, 2013)

I had this same problem with Caron Cakes. Not nearly as noticeable because of the pattern I used but bothersome nonetheless.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

That would bug me to no end - thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I vote for finishing and touch-up with permanent markers. No one but you will ever know. Thank you for the pattern info. Hope the remaining goes well for you. Don't quit, just knit!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

At first I didn't notice it so I don't think anybody else would. But it's your decision...


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Carla...I forgot to add....give a shout out to folks in Rocky River for me. Lived there 46 yrs and loved it! Ms. Gulf Coast, to Lake Erie to Fl. Gulf coast...still thawing out!!????


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I have found this with caron cakes also I like it but then I like being different but I think it was nice of you to post about it I thought it was going to be something awful glad it wasn't!
Also apparently these are in limited areas **sad face here** my daughter knew about it before me and was going to surprise me with one but here in Pittsburgh Pa they aren't here yet apparently I looked online at Walmart they don't have it online yet either....... **sigh**


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

hildy3 said:


> Carla...I forgot to add....give a shout out to folks in Rocky River for me. Lived there 46 yrs and loved it! Ms. Gulf Coast, to Lake Erie to Fl. Gulf coast...still thawing out!!????


Ahh, Rocky River, just down the street from me. In fact, I shop there at Giant Eagle and Aldi's and Home Depot, all of which are just a bit closer than Great Northern Mall and less traffic. I will yell out to them as I pass by on my way home from work at lunch today! Of course, people will think I'm crazy but I'll just hold up a skein of yarn and people will know I'm just a crazy yarn lady and will nod in understanding and leave me be. haha


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I love ur pattern and the colors but not so crazy about the spots.


----------



## LadyDaVinciKnits (Feb 24, 2011)

I must admit that I do like the "pops" of the other colors going through the work. I think it brings a cohesiveness to the knitting. As mentioned, the Caron Cakes does this too. I don't think it is a manufacturing mistake as it seems that it happens with all of them. By incorporating the colors with each other, it gives the impression that they belong together and not just colors you striped by yourself as you knit along. If the look you want is a definite stripe pattern, then I think these are not the yarns for you.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your scarf is beautiful.

It looks like dye from another color ran onto the yarn. This has also happened on some of the colorways of the Caron cakes. Only some of them not all. I have several that don't have that dye running from the darker color in the cake, but when noticed it on some had a friend take them back.
Now I have several which I have decided I probably won't use and will take back, might be the colors already discontinued.

It is odd to me that all the Bernat and Caron yarns come from the same place spinrite in Canada, looks like they are now making each type of cake yarn exclusive to certain stores. Along with not thinking the process through completely to avoid this bleeding of the dye on some of the colorways.

Need to decide which to keep and which to give back, since one gone probably won't get the colorways again. I know a few are already discontinued, but if not knitting much no need to keep them.

Thanks for the warning of the same problem with this yarn, will pass on to a friend before she buys more yarn she doesn't need.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Personally, those spots would annoy the heck out of me. Nice scarf though, Carla.  Thanks, for the warning.


----------



## kitty knitter (Oct 3, 2016)

I love your scarf--your work is beautiful. 

I had a similar issue with some Caron cakes. Fortunately, it was not so noticeable. The stitch pattern seemed to disguise the "spots". I'm wondering if they will fade after washing. 

Good luck. :sm24:


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, Carla, that's hilarious! Visited there a few years ago and so much had changed as it has everywhere. Altho a Bucs fan, will always be a "Brownie" fan and Cavs, too. Sorry folks, I know this is called hi-jacking...I apologize.


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

I bought 2 of them yesterday in brown/tan colorway. Wonder what color speckles I am going to get.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Very good comparison to a bad newspaper run. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't think the spots will be noticeable... the beautiful pattern is what caught my eye.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

I love your scarf pattern, but I'm not a fan of the yarn's spots of color. I would consider the yarn flawed as the spots take away from the scarf design. I also can't imagine a project in which the yarn would be an asset. - just my opinion.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

Or, you could pretend that it is fancy indie artist hand dyed yarn so that the spots can be part of the charm! Btw, where did you get this lovely yarn?


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

copper wire-n- beads said:


> Or, you could pretend that it is fancy indie artist hand dyed yarn so that the spots can be part of the charm! Btw, where did you get this lovely yarn?


Yes, that will be my story and I will stick to it. hahaha

Walmart. But not all Walmarts have this yarn yet. Some have Mandala self striping yarn which is similar to this. That's what I was looking for originally but found these instead.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

An interesting effect.
Thanks for the warning!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

carlacrn said:


> I've started knitting a scarf with this yarn and noticed there are color spots scattered throughout each color stripe. Some may think this is a flaw, others will think this is perfect, and others may be undecided. I thought I'd post pictures showing these "spots" to show everyone. Maybe this is why the yarn is calld "Pop"? ha But just fair warning to those who want to make something with this yarn.


Oh no????


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I would write the company....does not seem like that is correct.


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

Well that seems a little odd...there needs to be more color "pops" or none at all. The way it is makes it look like an error in manufacturing...


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

I have found such color spots in various yarns, including Red Heart Team Spirit yarns. I thought it was a nod to the current popularity of hand-dyed yarns, therefore I readily accepted it. That's just me. :sm11:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> I would write the company....does not seem like that is correct.


they had the same problem with some of the colorways of the Caron cakes, not all of them.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

mombr4 said:


> they had the same problem with some of the colorways of the Caron cakes, not all of them.


Yes, here's a picture of a knitted piece using Caron Cakes. You can easily see the specks. I used the same yarn to make a crochet shawl and I didn't notice the specks at all then.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

If you want to "manipulate" the sudden color changes and mini splotches in these types of yarns- just get 2 complimentary color ways and knit them every other row. I did this with 2 balls of Caron Cakes. I ended up with a farmhouse sized shawl that looks very artsy-crafty.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> Yes, here's a picture of a knitted piece using Caron Cakes. You can easily see the specks. I used the same yarn to make a crochet shawl and I didn't notice the specks at all then.


The Caron Cakes I have I haven't had any specks. I did notice some of the colorways in the store had dye from the darker color in the cake on the lighter colors but didn't buy any of those.

It appears that they are having this issue with many of the yarns in the cakes they are making, many from the same manufacturer.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

copper wire-n- beads said:


> If you want to "manipulate" the sudden color changes and mini splotches in these types of yarns- just get 2 complimentary color ways and knit them every other row. I did this with 2 balls of Caron Cakes. I ended up with a farmhouse sized shawl that looks very artsy-crafty.


----------



## blenda (Sep 1, 2011)

What good photos. Excellent photography!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Spicy151 said:


> If the spots are just from a few fibers and not the full width of yarn, maybe you could tease them out with a needle & just pull the foreign color off? I've actually done this with a sweater I purchased. It had a couple of white "spots" on a dark sweater, but I plucked them out & you would never know!
> Clayton


I agree with "spicy151" & would try to tease out some of the fibers, if possible. I have also done the Permanent Marker option. They come in all colors & it worked pretty well.

Finally, I would definitely report this (w/photos) to mfg & LYS. You paid good money for your product & you've invested your time. Even if you choose to keep the yarn & proceed, you should receive a refund or equal $$'s off another purchase. Good companies stand behind their products. If that doesn't happen, you will know not to use them again.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you- iPhone 6 (just the standard lens) and indirect sunlight.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

You can't tell by looking at the ball or the picture on the label. I would say that's why it's called Pop though.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd return it...take your knitting with you. Maybe, also send a photo to the company.


----------



## lovedoggie (Apr 23, 2013)

Darn I just purchased 6 of these and I haven't started knitting with it yet. I won't like the spots so I am going to check with the company to see if it is intentional or a mistake. I will return if intentional and if not, I will try one and see how it looks. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Sharyn7245 (Jul 9, 2011)

I read a review yesterday comparing all the cake yarns, Caron, Sweet Rolls, Mandala, and Bernat Pop. She also mentioned the little pops of color in the Bernat yarn. So it's probably in all of it.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I would let the manufacturer know about this. Send a photo of your project to them and see what they have to say about it. jmo


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

IMHO, it makes the yarn look like you've spilled something on it. 
I don't like it; but that's just me.


----------



## wayneswife (Oct 11, 2016)

I would think if "pop" meant spots in the yarn, it would be a little more consistent. Those look like random mistakes to me.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Did you notify the company of your discovery? A photo would be very beneficial.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

If there were more 'pops' I'd thing it was deliberate, but this looks more like a flaw in the process. I'd contact Bernat to see what's up.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

I thought it was a bad dye job, but just found this post. Comparison between Caron Cakes and the newer "copies", and it specifically says this yarn does those color bits. Odd. Interesting to read this. Includes a brand new cake, weight #3, from Lion Brand, Mandala.

http://hearthookhome.com/the-difference-in-bernat-pop-yarn-cakes-caron-cakes-mandala-and-sweet-rolls/


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

I would probably do like you but I would definitely complain to Bernat and send them the picture :sm25:


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I doubt anyone will notice the spots in the finished scarf. Beautiful pattern by the way. As you go along I would just skip the yarn with the spots and keep going with the rest of the yarn as you would any yarn join. The spots do not look intentional to me, but I would not discard all the work you have done the the scarf already.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Oooooh nasty...I'd call it a flaw...why not write to Bernat and include photos.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Your knitting is lovely! Looks like a flaw in the dying. I'd be sure the company is aware. It'll be interesting to see if it's in other skeins. I'm hoping this is not normal for this yarn, because I was anxious to try it.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for the information - I don't want to use this yarn


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

jeanne63 said:


> Oooooh nasty...I'd call it a flaw...why not write to Bernat and include photos.


To all, I just posted a link that shows that's the way the yarn is! I don't care for it, either. http://hearthookhome.com/the-difference-in-bernat-pop-yarn-cakes-caron-cakes-mandala-and-sweet-rolls/


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

What a shame, looks like something dripped on it, and your pattern is lovely


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

This is the result of poor dyeing. Unfortunately it is very hard to get away from these days. I would return the yarn to place of purchase for refund, as there is no point exchanging it.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

kittygritty said:


> I thought it was a bad dye job, but just found this post. Comparison between Caron Cakes and the newer "copies", and it specifically says this yarn does those color bits. Odd. Interesting to read this. Includes a brand new cake, weight #3, from Lion Brand, Mandala.
> 
> http://hearthookhome.com/the-difference-in-bernat-pop-yarn-cakes-caron-cakes-mandala-and-sweet-rolls/


Maybe they received a huge batch of inferior yarn from the manufacturer and this is their way of passing it off as a fashion trend.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Lorikeet said:


> This is the result of poor dyeing. Unfortunately it is very hard to get away from these days. I would return the yarn to place of purchase for refund, as there is no point exchanging it.


It appears it's on purpose, the "pop" in the name. I read a review and that skein was the same. I guess Bernat thinks it's creative.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

They are definitely random dye drips. I have seen them many times before on yarns manufactured in China and Turkey. Some yarns have random white bits that haven't been dyed at all.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

The store should replace your yarn--why pay good hard-earned $$$ plus your work for yarn that is so imperfect. Take it back and get a refund.....buy somewhere else!


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

I kinda like the flecks. And...I love the scarf! Is a pattern available! Oops, I notice it's listed on pg 2.


----------



## spydr716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe that's why the price is low.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work, can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tulip-drops-scarf


Thank you for the link. I think your work is beautiful. I'd certainly wear it happily. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

With all due respect on your beautifully knitted garment, those spots are awful.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Lorikeet said:


> Maybe they received a huge batch of inferior yarn from the manufacturer and this is their way of passing it off as a fashion trend.


I doubt it. If it wasn't what they ordered they would have demanded it be dyed again. I think they think it looks great. My opinion-it's what they are selling and if we don't like it send them emails. I think it looks awful.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

If you can't take those spots out put more in. Might make it look more deliberate. And you might use other color dots or other shades of the same "error". Length of yarn affected seems the same-fairly short. 

Many pages of answers and maybe someone else suggested extra dots. I apologize if I'm a repeat. Didn't read all pages.


----------



## Rosehall (Aug 14, 2015)

It looks like something has been spilled on it. I would send photos to the manufacturer too.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I have never used that sort of yarn, but if I had and had gone to all the trouble of knitting a lovely item with it, I would have been very, very upset

Di


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Your work is lovely, and thanks for the warning.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

The Caron Cakes do the same. Love your scarf, what pattern are you using?


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up! I'm not sure if I'd like this yarn. I think it might depend on what pattern I would be using.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

The scarf is lovely. Maybe take it to the store where you bought the yarn and ask them about this.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

kittygritty said:


> I doubt it. If it wasn't what they ordered they would have demanded it be dyed again. I think they think it looks great. My opinion-it's what they are selling and if we don't like it send them emails. I think it looks awful.


At one time the Lincraft store ended up with DK yarn which was only half the normal thickness. They seemed to be stuck with it and nobody wanted to buy it. I think if it had been easy to return it to the manufacturer, that's what they would have done.

Lincraft's Urban Basics is often end-of-run yarn being sold off cheaply, which is okay. However a lot of it is cheap because it has been wrongly dyed or it has some other anomaly which precludes it from being sold at the normal price. Sometimes I think their electronic equipment goes berserk and misdyes the yarn. I have seen some horrendous messes.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

kittygritty said:


> It appears it's on purpose, the "pop" in the name. I read a review and that skein was the same. I guess Bernat thinks it's creative.


Maybe they had new ball bands made to help cover up the fact the yarn is poorly dyed. Spending a few cents per skein is a lot cheaper than selling it off for $2.00 each.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Revan said:


> The Caron Cakes do the same. Love your scarf, what pattern are you using?


Thank you, here's the link to the pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tulip-drops-scarf


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

I would not be happy with this. Your work looks lovely.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I would email Bernat the photos that you have posted here. That looks like damaged yarn to me. What a shame I love the scarf pattern. What a shame.
Moonieboy


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for the information. I really don't like the spots but I do love the pattern you are doing. Is there any chance you can tell me where to find the pattern? Thank you in advance.

Dottie


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

dottie2 said:


> Thank you for the information. I really don't like the spots but I do love the pattern you are doing. Is there any chance you can tell me where to find the pattern? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Dottie


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tulip-drops-scarf


----------



## Knitsue (Jan 18, 2012)

It looks like a defect to me. I would return it if you can. - Sue


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

:sm16: :sm06: :sm13:


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

To me it is a flaw and I would write the company.


----------



## Rosehall (Aug 14, 2015)

I have looked at other items made using this yarn and they all have these little spots of strange colour. I don't know if it is intentional or just poor dying but it is in all of them, some look worse than others. As it is cheaper than Caron, perhaps Bernat went with the cheapest price and they got what they paid for. Personally I would not buy it because it just looks off.


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm with you! I'm thinking that's why it's called "Pop" yarn, cuz there's a "pop" of a different color here and there. I DO like it!!!!!


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

Dozdie said:


> I am using the Caron Cake but having the same issue and it doesn't seem to be stopping. I am just getting used to cables so I am very glad this isn't for someone special.


Where did you get your pattern from, please? I finally got to purchase some Bernat Pop Yarn and would love to make a scarf like you are doing as I need to practice my cables. Thank you, Sandi


----------



## greanieforyarn (Mar 22, 2017)

I have used this yarn and it does have these dots of color in every ball I have bought. I was making colorful afghans and I love the dots of color, but if I were making a scarf or something that required an even color stripe, then I would not use the Pop yarn. I do love the colors, but the dots seem to come with this particular 'territory'.


----------



## Robyn12 (Mar 31, 2017)

I used 'pop' to make blankets for my grandkids. They are fabulously fun! If I were making something more detailed and delicate, I would surely spend the more money for better quality. You get what you pay for!


----------



## jmmurphy59 (Apr 26, 2017)

according to this review, this is the norm?
http://hearthookhome.com/the-difference-in-bernat-pop-yarn-cakes-caron-cakes-mandala-and-sweet-rolls/


----------



## molsmum (May 15, 2016)

Lovely scarf pattern, but I wouldn't want the spots.


----------



## laribusby (Aug 5, 2017)

I don't mind the occasional spots (I think they add character) and the yarn itself seems high quality at a good price compared with the yarn I have been using. I don't have any pictures to show anyone yet but will soon. I love this yarn!!!


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I tried Pop and don't care for it. Caron Cakes is better. I knit a shawl with the pop and there was spots all through it.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

Cathie bargenda said:


> I tried Pop and don't care for it. Caron Cakes is better. I knit a shawl with the pop and there was spots all through it.


Honey, that is why it is called Pop! as there are little pops of color throughout the yarn. I am making a shaw with Bernat Pop "Hot Chocolate". I am crocheting a "V-stitch" with size "I" hook, it is looking really neat. I love this Yarn! So sorry you don't like it. Sandi


----------



## Robyn12 (Mar 31, 2017)

Caron Cakes are not washable. Pop is. Huge difference for me. Pop, it is!


----------

